# Wholesale Spam for caterer



## elliefishe (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find wholesale Spam, I am a caterer who specializes in retro-Americana cuisine and I have contacted the company numerous times and they have yet to get back to me. Buying Spam can by can is such a ripoff! Someone just contacted me via an SMS club on SMS.ac but it looks as if they don't know where I can find it.

Thanks,

Ellie


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Contact Hormel directly. They're on the web.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

i have contacted spam directly at <<spam.com>> and yes you can
order spam online, BUT even tho it costs "only" $2.50 a can (for whatever
"flavor" you choose) they will nick you something like $1.25 PER CAN for
shipping!! i guess this is to "protect" the local grocer or whatever.
at $3.75 a can, you may be better off simply buying it at costco or
some other warehouse type operation when it is on sale.

if you do choose to buy spam online, don't miss out and try some
of the "tabasco spam" (or its official name, spam hot & spicy).
NOT the same as simply adding tabasco to regular spam!! YUMMMM!!!


----------



## britt (Apr 24, 2005)

Just an idea.
You can get the tinned pork. It's not quite spam but close. I've seen come in the long tins like a pullman ham.
If you really want spam. Let my wife loose on your computer for about an hour,LOL.
britt


----------



## beefcheeks (Apr 3, 2005)

Here in Hawaii we often find Spam on sale for as low as $1.25 a can. We are crazy about spam here. We consume more spam per capita than any other state in the US. While visiting the islands, my aunt would pack a case of Spam with her to take back home to Seattle. She said it's much cheaper here, go figure!

As connoisseurs of the delectable pinkish meat, we've recently come across something very close to our very dear Spam. It's called Tulip Luncheon Hash. Ever hear of it? It's a Danish product that is giving Spam a run for it's money. It's the closest thing to Spam tastewise, and I would imagine better priced. Because in the land where Spam is king, a product like Treat just doesn't cut it.

Here is a link to a local article on Tulip:

http://starbulletin.com/2003/08/23/business/story1.html

BTW, we just celebrated our annual Spam Jam event. Here's a link to that article as well.

http://gohawaii.about.com/od/events_...a/spam_jam.htm

:chef:


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Note that fodigger suggested contacting Hormel, not spam.com.
I would try to find a local grocer who would be "friendly", and find out who is distributing it to them- follow the food chain back that way, until I found someone who'd sell it to me. Best thing, like I say is a grocer who's already receiving it, and will just sell you a case or two at cost.
You might try bribing or greasing them with some retro cookies or something groovy.


----------

